# seat belts



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

My front seat belts Smell no Stink like a butchers meat board 
All started the other week when car got caught in a down pour with window open
any suggestions 
cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

APC using a soft brush and microfibre


----------



## lloydrm (May 6, 2019)

I use a mild soap and a brush. Always follow with water and then citric acid to make sure no residual soap is left behind. Very important not to compromise the integrity of the fibers.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have seen a YT video where they pull the belt outside of the car as far as possible and tie it up, then use pressure washer on it and leave to dry. Obviously won't get the entire belt but a good dowsing of snowfoam on it should work


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

As methods above but use wet vac to pull moisture and dirt out.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Generally you can fairly easily unfasten the lower bolt holding the end of the belt to the car next to the seat. Pull the belt all the way out and fasten a clamp or something to the top to stop the belt retracting into the spool again. Then you can do as much as possible.

Then do any of the cleaning advice above mate.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

lloydrm said:


> I use a mild soap and a brush. Always follow with water and then citric acid to make sure no residual soap is left behind. Very important not to compromise the integrity of the fibers.


How do you use the citric acid if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks for replys


----------



## Me9141 (Aug 30, 2010)

Although cleaning for a different reason the chemicals and process are the same, see previous thread...

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417104


----------



## lloydrm (May 6, 2019)

Rian said:


> How do you use the citric acid if you dont mind me asking?


I am sorry for the very late reply. I did not get a notification. 
15 grams per liter of water, if using right away. If I want to save some for later then 10 grams + 100 mL distilled vinegar, fill with water to make a liter.

I put that in a spray bottle, spray and pad dry.


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

I would use a damp MF towel with APC sprayed on it.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

lloydrm said:


> I am sorry for the very late reply. I did not get a notification.
> 15 grams per liter of water, if using right away. If I want to save some for later then 10 grams + 100 mL distilled vinegar, fill with water to make a liter.
> 
> I put that in a spray bottle, spray and pad dry.


Awesome, thank you, im guessing I could use this in my microfiber wash as opposed to white vinegar


----------

